# Malathion Plus or PH Problem?



## hazewarrior (Aug 15, 2007)

For those of you who aren't familular with this grow here is the link:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14744


Here's the issue. Last week I noticed some little critters on my plant. They looked like plant lice or very tiny aphids. I was able to detect them because of a drewy substance forming on the tops of the lower leaves. It looked like what aphids excreat. Beacuse these things where so tiny I was unable to determain exactly what they where so I decided to nuke them with Malathion Plus.

Immediatly after I spayed the plant it tured dark green. Like they where maxed out on nutes. A few hours after I sprayed them I watered them without nutes. I didn't test the PH before I watered becuase I used my normal mesurements of PH down, superthrive and HyOx. 

Hours later I could see the plant was having a problem so as a precausion I flushed the plant with strait tap water. 

The next day I could see the plant was comming around but some damage had already been done. 

The plant is recovering very well and the critters are gone but I don't know if it was the PH or Malathion that did it. It may not be either. Take a look at these pics and tell me what you think.

Also, at the very end of this post by Hick it mentioned some sprays can appear to be nute burn. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1956 

_Haze..._


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

just googled that stuff and found this. link



> However, malathion breaks down into malaoxon, which is *60 times more toxic than malathion. For this reason, if malathion is used or somehow enters an indoor environment, as it breaks down into malaoxon, it can seriously and chronically poison the occupants living or working in this environment.* Malathion present in untreated water is converted to malaoxon during the chlorination phase of water treatment, so malathion should not be used in waters that may be used as a source for drinking water, or any upstream waters.


 
Think that was your problem. I would not use that stuff on a regular basis. if just the fumes can get ya...your plant prolly didn't like the stuff at all. I'd hose the plant down too and get rid of that stuff.


----------



## hazewarrior (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Mutt, I kinda figured that was the problem. I covered the pot so it wouldn't get into the grow medium. Good thing I did. I knew Malathion was nast stuff and I've used it on other grows but never in such a confined space or as strong of a mixture. 

At least it killed those little bastards!!!!! hahaha.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd take a day and air out the grow area too...might not be good to have that nasty stuff airborne in your house. esp. if you got pets n kids.


----------



## hazewarrior (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, I sprayed it last week and aired out the room when I did it. I just watered again and I tested the PH. Before I adjusted the PH it was at 7.0 and the PPM was 280.  

Now everything back in order. PH is 6.4 (a little high, I know) and PPM in about 500. It seemed to really like the adjustements.  

I knew it had to be that Malathion....


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

Glad it recovered. good growing dude. :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 15, 2007)

Glad they recovered too. 6.4 is fine and good luck with the rest of the grow.


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 20, 2007)

That multifunction meter is pretty cool..where'd you get it??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2007)

That is nice.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 20, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> That multifunction meter is pretty cool..where'd you get it??


 
Just google Nutradip (you can see it in the picture)

Here's one I found  Yes they do look very nice

http://www.progressive-growth.com/proddetail.php?prod=45029


----------



## hazewarrior (Aug 20, 2007)

I got it from the local hydro store. It cost me $250US. It might be cheaper to order it on-line. I believe Nutrip is out of Canada. There are a few other brands out there as well.

The only thing is that the tip of PH probe needs to be wet at all times. If it dries out it's ruined and I think it is $40-$60US for a replacement probe. 
It works great for continuous running hydro systems like DWC, NFT, AREO, ect..


----------

